# Is that us back then?



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Seem to be able to view posts again but they are from August?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I cannot believe that! Checked my work e-mail to find I have a virus and I am sending it to everyone on the work's server and then we are hacked here!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just read banner on front page re rollback. :-/

Well done Kev, Jae and all that got things back on track. Must have been a nightmare day for you!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae's done all the work - I knew nothing about it until I logged on an hour ago


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

How can we report possible hacks?

The site was strange for about 10/ 20 mins before Jae put up the note that we had been hacked. I wondered what the hell was going on. Obviously I now know and could report any future problems. If the problem is reported quicker does this limit the damage? Sorry [smiley=stupid.gif] when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The speed in which the damage is done is very very quick - the time taken to notice what's happening, find a contact number and call - it's all over


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)




----------

